# mother nature is pissed at us.



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

my island is being blasted by a huge storm right now. it came out of fricken nowhere and its scary as hell. the island has been covered in the wierdo freezing fog.. before that the wind was whipping so bad that my roof was flapping around. right now the weatherman is predicting that the temprature in kona is 64 degrees which is bullcrap cause my temp gauge is reporting 57 and dropping by the hour. thats the coldest it has ever OR will ever be here in kona. its usually 79 degrees at night and that is cold for us!! (to anyone who wants to bitch about how cold it is where you are and im lucky should just keep in mind that cold weather in this part of the island is NOT normal under any circumstances.. and that is what is scary about it. im blowing smoke out of my mouth and im at fricken SEA LEVEL) right now its 6 below on the top of maunakea with blizzard conditions. just 2 mins ago a lightning bold hit the pole next to my house.. i still have electicity but i dont know for how long cause there are blue sparks coming out of it. theres down trees and the street is all flooded and this is just in front of my house.. the whole island is prolly a mess. ive lived right here in this house my whole life and this has NEVER happened. not even when we have major hurricanes has it got this cold. its erie.

what the flock is going on??? its like natures fury all over the place. is anyone else experiencing this wierdness? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

God is riding around on some cloud getting pissed at your island for all the surfing and sodomy you guys have been doing. Those bitches in Indonesia must have forgotten that Jesus died for our sins and god got all almighty on their asses.

I've noticed that the weather has been a bit screwy lately and for that i'm disgruntled, but not scared. There has been some global weather shift of some kind lately and its not global warming, its not god or mother nature, its just weather being annoying and unpredictable.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

here in the uk we have had the bad winds creating all sorts of mess and rivers overflowing and causing floods that a few people have died in....  ... fortunaltey were i live we have just had the wind


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Yeah I was going to say our weather's been weird too. A couple of people died up north and a couple missing - in floods - how weird is that? Would normally make big news here but it's been overshadowed some what. It's only been windy and rainy where I am too.

Front page of one of the national newspapers is talking about strengthening our water defences etc. I'm going to book a ticket to the moon. Or Mars. It's warmer there...


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

We had a lot of snow here and it NEVER snows in December and now all of a sudden it's really warm in the dead of January. So who knows. But we're having weird weather here too. In NC


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Where's NC?


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

NC= North Carolina- southeastern U.S. on the east coast

it was cold as ballz here in Nashville around Christmas and we had an ice storm while Indiana and the Midwest were getting 2 feet of snow. It's been in the high 50s or mid 60s for about two weeks now which is strange

California is flooding- WTF?


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

It's 0?C here (Toronto, Canada). It should be -10?C to -20?C

Theres a BIT of snow but it does not last long.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Where I live its +10F right now. By Thurs we are supposed to only see highs of -20F during the day and lows of -40F at night. I dont even want to think of the windchill factor. Unfortunately my job requires me to work outside. They claim if you become stranded outside without proper clothing, you can freeze to death in just minutes.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

DISCLAIMER... people with OCD read no further!!!!

could it be the sumatra earthquake? think the earth wobble screwed us up?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Poor bastards. It was 72 degrees here and I went outside with a short sleeve t-shirt and felt damn good. I think i'll wear shorts tomorrow and go sunbathing..Ahh, the beautiful sun basking on my creamy skin. -10 below zero? Ouch! I really feel for anyone who has to endure that!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

I think most of you might be reading into these weather phenomenons too much. Weather is not consistant...it never was. The earth is very close to the next ice age (sometime in the next millenia) and things are bound to get freaky by then. Sure there might be ice storms in Miami or a tornado destroyed your trailor park or whatever, but at least you don't have a giant ice sheet enveloping your entire country (haha canada, you're screwed).


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Pure Narcotic, are you travelling around the world or something?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

*These Are the Last Days*

just kidding :wink:


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Privateer said:


> *These Are the Last Days*


No way, I could almost believe it! Well, just kidding too.  But here in Finland the weather is strange too. It is January and the Baltic Sea isn't frozen, nor there is any snow on the ground here in the capital area. It is just raining here... And January and February should be the coldest months of Finland, with at least -5 Celsius and at its best (or worst) -30 Celsius outside! But no, the weather is like the weather during autumn. At least my boyfriend can see real snowy winter next week, cuz he is going to travel to Lapland (North Finland) bc of his work. But I have to endure this odd and depressing rainy weather of South Finland here, and it really sucks... *sigh*


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

The cold has arrived (Toronto).

Today its -27?C ( -16.6?F )


----------

